# Citric acid..... :-D



## bikesnbuses (Dec 29, 2014)

I found the info on the BMXmuseum.com ...."BASIC" steps..5 lbs powdered pure citric acid in 5-6 gallons of water ...place part cleaned of grease in soultion for approximately 24 hours and;
Before;











After..UNPOLISHED>>>







NOT a miracle solution,you will still have chrome loss,pitting..but the rust will be removed..AND it doesnt stink up your house(Vinegar  AO..Fuhgeddabowtit!!),BUT dont get citric acid wash in your CUTS :eek:...(Also It CAN rust again,therefore need to be treated..)
More info; http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=121049
Another good link ; http://www.hawk-hill.com/2013/04/removing-rust-from-found-objects-without-scrubbing/

Just wanted to share the info..Theres lots of info on it online


----------

